# Seattle Sonics (30-44) @ New Orleans Hornets (34-40)..4/4/07



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

@









7:00pm CST
Ford Center-Oklahoma City, OK






























































































Preview​


> _Clay Bennett always wanted to bring professional basketball to Oklahoma, but the circumstances of this game are likely different than he ever imagined.
> 
> The owner of the Seattle SuperSonics will be courtside Wednesday to watch his team play the New Orleans Hornets, who are using Oklahoma City as their home for a second season as the New Orleans area recovers from the effects of Hurricane Katrina.
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

I didn't realize we had so many players hurt. Cedric and Hilton are hurt. Now Wilcox has taken Chandler and maybe Mason out the game with injuries.

And Byron Scott still refuse to put Linton in the game. Unbelievable.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

bee-fan said:


> I didn't realize we had so many players hurt. Cedric and Hilton are hurt. Now Wilcox has taken Chandler and maybe Mason out the game with injuries.
> 
> And Byron Scott still refuse to put Linton in the game. Unbelievable.


I didn't know Ced and Hilt were hurt too. How in the world did they get hurt? Something must've happened in practice. Wilcox is too d*mn WILD!

When a Hornet(s) is down, it's like the other players minds are on that injured player because the Hornets don't look like their in this game as much as they should be. Hopefully the 2nd half will be better.


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

girllovesthegame said:


> I didn't know Ced and Hilt were hurt too. How in the world did they get hurt? Something must've happened in practice. Wilcox is too d*mn WILD!
> 
> When a Hornet(s) is down, it's like the other players minds are on that injured player because the Hornets don't look like their in this game as much as they should be. Hopefully the 2nd half will be better.


Cedric-ankle 
Hilton-wrist

I guess from last night.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Paul shooting poorly again tonight. That was a great look by West to see Paul up the floor.

Byron had better put Bass and Linton in tonight.

Halftime

Hornets 48
Sonics 45


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

Buzzer beating David is back.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

bee-fan said:


> Buzzer beating David is back.


Hopefully he stays for a while. :biggrin:


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

My goodness. Dez has been taken to the hospital for a CAT-Scan. That elbow hit him in the eye.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

I absolutely want to scream when Paul sets guys up for a nice shot and they MISS IT!!


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Wilcox is out with a sprained ankle now. As his elbow came down on Dez's face, he came down funny on his ankle.


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

girllovesthegame said:


> Wilcox is out with a sprained ankle now.



After he took out two of our players.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Butler for 3! I was just getting ready to say it would be nice if he could get going.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

bee-fan said:


> After he took out two of our players.


No kidding! :lol:


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Is that a Bass sighting??

We could really use Tyson's rebounding right now.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

What happened to Chandler?


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Will CP get a triple dip tonight?

They're having a nice 3rd quarter.


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

girllovesthegame said:


> *Is that a Bass sighting??
> *
> We could really use Tyson's rebounding right now.


Further proof that his doghouse is really deep. Poor Linton.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Diable said:


> What happened to Chandler?


Well he had already been playing with a sore and swollen toe (must be infected or something) and Wilcox stepped on it tonight. He said before the game that his toe was really painful but he was going to try to play anyway.


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

Diable said:


> What happened to Chandler?


Wilcox stepped on his bad toe.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

bee-fan said:


> Further proof that his doghouse is really deep. Poor Linton.


Byron is too wishy-washy. How is it that he's in love with Linton at one point and then just like that, Linton's in the doghouse.

End of 3rd

Hornets 78
Sonics 65


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Paul is 1 ast away from a triple double.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Hornets are letting them back in it. Hornets only up by 6 now.


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

Once again they're trying to make the game interesting instead of putting this team away.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

I just caught the replay. Did Paul just land on someone's foot? Lord please let us escape this game without any more injuries.


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

girllovesthegame said:


> I just caught the replay. Did Paul just land on someone's foot? Lord please let us escape this game without any more injuries.


He did, but I guess he's okay. Once again the Hornets can't put a team away.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Unbelievable. They DID NOT need that jumpshot just then!


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Unbelievable!!! Tied with 2.3. Hornets ball.

Bryon drew up a play for Paul to inbound?


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

OVERTIME!!!!!! ARRGGGHHHH! I can't stand this. Last season West would've hit that. I can't believe they scored only 6pts in the 4th. Terrible.


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

girllovesthegame said:


> Unbelievable!!! Tied with 2.3. Hornets ball.
> 
> Bryon drew up a play for Paul to inbound?


Paul shots weren't falling tonight. But what happened Pargo didn't play in the 2nd half.


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

bee-fan said:


> Paul shots weren't falling tonight. But what happened Pargo didn't play in the 2nd half.


Never mind.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Will Paul play in the OT? Rasual for 3!!!! Good start to OT.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

BOBBY JACKSON!!!!! :lol: @ Chris's parents in the audience cheering for Bobby.

CP won't get that triple dip tonight. Hornets up by 7 with 2:26 left so they'll probably keep him out.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Rasualllllll!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

Butler!!!!


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

That was a nasty reverse dunk by Gelabale! Nasty, nasty!


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

girllovesthegame said:


> Rasualllllll!!!!!!!!!!!


Believe it or not, I didn't see this before I posted.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

bee-fan said:


> Believe it or not, I didn't see this before I posted.


That's ok. Don't worry about it. Hornets win! 101-92 :clap: 

6-0 in OT games this season.

Paul didn't play in OT but I think he played the entire 4th which is rare.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

I hope Desmond and Tyson will be ok for Friday.


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

girllovesthegame said:


> I hope Desmond and Tyson will be ok for Friday.


Add Chris to that list.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

bee-fan said:


> Add Chris to that list.


Yeah him too. I think he's ok though. Probably fatigued.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Recap​


> OKLAHOMA CITY (AP) -- _Bobby Jackson scored seven of his 18 points in overtime to help the New Orleans Hornets overcome the lowest-scoring fourth quarter in franchise history and lead them to a 101-92 win against the Seattle SuperSonics on Wednesday night.
> 
> Jackson and fellow reserve Rasual Butler scored all of the Hornets' points during a 13-3 run to start overtime, and Seattle coach Bob Hill was left scratching his head after Butler's second 3-pointer in the stretch gave New Orleans a 97-87 lead with 1:47 to play.
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

It hurts to be one assist shy.:clap:


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Im catching this game on the replay right now...


----------

